# Forum Home Renovation Pest Control  What posion kills European House Borer?

## Aurion45

Anyone know what posion kills European House Borer?

----------


## droog

If you suspect it, sounds like you should report it.   

> *Notifiable status*European House Borer (_Hylotrupes bajulus)_ is not a notifiable plant pest in NSW. However, if you suspect European House Borer:  Call the Exotic Plant Pest Hotline 1800 084 881Email biosecurity@dpi.nsw.gov.au with a clear photo and your contact details

  https://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/biosecuri...t-diseases/ehb

----------


## Aurion45

Yes, I'm going to report it to the "DPI" if I find what is causing the noise. It's a click click noise like something chewing the timber, it echoes down the wall, above my bed at night and can just hear it. If I bang on the gyprock it stops but then half  an hour  later you hear it all again. Only happens at night, I'm assuming it's a 'Larvae boring through timber', my house being a pine timber structure and un-treated (nowadays you see treated pine timber that looks green in colour). 
I'm going to check this weekend if the weather is good as we get bad winds here on the Midcoast area at the moment.
Would the DPI spray my house or am I still to get a pest control person at my expense?       

> Yes I'm going to report "DPI" if I find what causing the noise, its a click click noise with something chewing timber, it echo do the wall, above my bed at night, can just heard it, if I bang on the gyprock it stop and it be half hour before you the same audible click followed with chewing?, only happens at night, I'm assuming it a "Larvae boring through timber", as my house is pine timber structure and Un-treated, as today you see treated pine timber and look green in colour.
> I'm going to check this weekend if the weather good as we got bad winds here on the Midcoast area at this moment.
> Would the DPI spray my house or I still got to get a pest control person at my expense?

----------


## phild01

Termites make a similar sound particularly in gyprock cardboard. Get it inspected ASAP. Is it only at night you notice it as you say "above my bed". It could be all day but only noticeable in the quiet of night!

----------


## droog

> Yes, I'm going to report it to the "DPI" if I find what is causing the noise. It's a click click noise like something chewing the timber, it echoes down the wall, above my bed at night and can just hear it. If I bang on the gyprock it stops but then half  an hour  later you hear it all again. Only happens at night, I'm assuming it's a 'Larvae boring through timber', my house being a pine timber structure and un-treated (nowadays you see treated pine timber that looks green in colour).   
> I'm going to check this weekend if the weather is good as we get bad winds here on the Midcoast area at the moment.
> Would the DPI spray my house or am I still to get a pest control person at my expense?

  DPI won’t do a thing unless it’s an identified problem pest, first step is to check it and see what is there, pest control by yourself or engage a professional. Report it if identified as EHB. 
BTW not all treated timber is green that is just a dye they put in it, there are many treatments some of them are clear.

----------


## Aurion45

Thanks guy's I let you know what we found.

----------

